# Chico with curry skin tone. How many points did he descend



## theropeking (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## adrianolm (Mar 7, 2019)

Chico is a god amongst humans. He is chad even with curry skin


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 7, 2019)

The lotion he is putting on, Ye that is skin lighting lotion.


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 7, 2019)

weird af/10


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Mar 7, 2019)

looks like redpilledstemcel now



Spoiler



I KNOW I SPELT OUT YOUR INNERMOST THOUGHTS BHAI, I KNOW YOU WERE SO EXCITED WHEN U READ THE THREAD TITLE AND VIGOROUSLY SCROLLING DOWN IN HOPE OF SOMEONE MENTIONING THIS. SORRY TO BURST YOUR BUBBLE BUT YA LOOK NOTHIN LIKE HIM


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 7, 2019)

What in the name of fuck


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 7, 2019)

What the hell he went from 9\10 to like 4\10 omg skin color is everything and brown hair tbh 
I thank god for have it white skin


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 7, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> looks like redpilledstemcel now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??? i never thought this also next time @ me


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Mar 7, 2019)

he he was just kidding coz u made a similar titled thread before i remembered


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 7, 2019)

Its ogre


----------



## shibo (Mar 7, 2019)

No curry has that hair color


----------



## IceCutter (Mar 7, 2019)

shibo said:


> No curry has that hair color


Unless they dye hair

And would get utterly ridiculed


----------



## Kenma (Mar 7, 2019)

damn he goes down to 2/10 ngl


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 7, 2019)

Lmfaaaaooo


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 7, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> he he was just kidding coz u made a similar titled thread before i remembered


? That was obviously mocking takaryo or whatever. Also average curry isn't that fark5.


----------



## Slob (Mar 7, 2019)

Still Chad. Skin color is cope. 
Curries are unattractive because of their soft skinnyfat physiques, chubby face, shit tier lower third, eyes, nose etc. basically everything.


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 7, 2019)

It’s over for T-series


----------



## badromance (Mar 7, 2019)

Reminds me of Neymar
fucking monkey


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 7, 2019)

Slob said:


> Still Chad. Skin color is cope.
> Curries are unattractive because of their soft skinnyfat physiques, chubby face, shit tier lower third, eyes, nose etc. basically everything.


why do foids see tanned as more attractive you dumb monkey, contract is part of the face lol, its not just bones


----------



## badromance (Mar 7, 2019)

badromance said:


> Reminds me of Neymar
> fucking monkey


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 7, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> It’s over for T-series




Shut up gora


----------



## Coping (Mar 7, 2019)

Still gl but went down quite a bit, skin color is very important this is why dark skin curries r so subhuman it’s the worst color one can have


----------



## Slob (Mar 7, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> why do foids see tanned as more attractive you dumb monkey, contract is part of the face lol, its not just bones


You're a dumb cunt, you fucking faggot. All I said is that skin color is not the reason curries are unattractive, numale. Why did you mention tanned skin? I said nothing about tanned skin, cunt. Read my post again, you reddit fucking numale.


----------



## theropeking (Mar 7, 2019)

Slob said:


> You're a dumb cunt, you fucking faggot. All I said is that skin color is not the reason curries are unattractive, numale. Why did you mention tanned skin? I said nothing about tanned skin, cunt. Read my post again, you reddit fucking numale.



Who are you talking to lol


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 7, 2019)

Slob said:


> You're a dumb cunt, you fucking faggot. All I said is that skin color is not the reason curries are unattractive, numale. Why did you mention tanned skin? I said nothing about tanned skin, cunt. Read my post again, you reddit fucking numale.


YOU said theyre unattractive not because of skin killer, when its mainly skin color, that why i gave an example of tanned skin being more attractive BECAUSE ITS A COLOR AFTER ALL U FUCKING BLUEPILLED SOYLENT DRIBKING CURRY


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 7, 2019)

Over.


----------



## Slob (Mar 8, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Who are you talking to lol


Some faggot who replied with "bro women like tans you dumbass" to somehow argue my point which has nothing to do with OP's post or mine.


future chadlite said:


> why do foids see tanned as more attractive you dumb monkey, contract is part of the face lol, its not just bones


Foids don't find curries attractive despite the fact they have dark or tanned skin. Why is that, dumb cunt? Think before you post, retard.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 8, 2019)

Slob said:


> Foids don't find curries attractive despite the fact they have dark or tanned skin. Why is that, dumb cunt? Think before you post, retard.


Foids find curries attractive lol. You guys are all basing your opinion on less westernized curries you see around you who just study and get fat and shit. As someone who is around more westernized curries, I can assure you the good looking NT ones are out getting laid.


----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 8, 2019)

I know 2 curries and both are truecels.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

JellyBelly said:


> I know 2 curries and both are truecels.


Ok


----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 8, 2019)

theropeking said:


>



seeing an aryan with dark skin is strange because dark-skinned caucasoids (Horn of africa and India) have different face bones.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 8, 2019)

Slob said:


> Some faggot who replied with "bro women like tans you dumbass" to somehow argue my point which has nothing to do with OP's post or mine.
> 
> Foids don't find curries attractive despite the fact they have dark or tanned skin. Why is that, dumb cunt? Think before you post, retard.


I said skin color is part of attraction you fucking phaggot, chico with curry color is unattractive, as simple as that. kys phaggot anything you type is disregarded cope


----------



## badromance (Mar 8, 2019)

badromance said:


> Reminds me of Neymar
> fucking monkey


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 8, 2019)

i gave the example with white guys tanned mogging their pale self.


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2019)

JellyBelly said:


> I know 2 curries and both are truecels.


@Nibba


----------



## badromance (Mar 8, 2019)

*white colour=best
whites are supperior
but high t blacks and ethnics are brutal moggers*


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

Tony said:


> @Nibba


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 8, 2019)

jfl its funny how ogres on forums think being skinny or low muscle mass is the same as being jacked and low BODYFAT, was gonna make a thread about this but this thread is useless already so gotta ogre it


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> jfl its funny how ogres on forums think being skinny or low muscle mass is the same as being jacked and low BODYFAT, was gonna make a thread about this but this thread is useless already so gotta ogre it


R u implying I'm fat


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> R u implying I'm fat


jfl u nigger why r u overthinking, IM TALKING ABOUT GUYS WHO SAY GYMCELLING IS COPE, thinking that if you're skinyn ur automatically low bodyfat


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 8, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> jfl its funny how ogres on forums think being skinny or low muscle mass is the same as being jacked and low BODYFAT, was gonna make a thread about this but this thread is useless already so gotta ogre it


I already made one with my other account but no one gave a single fuck


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> jfl u nigger why r u overthinking, IM TALKING ABOUT GUYS WHO SAY GYMCELLING IS COPE, thinking that if you're skinyn ur automatically low bodyfat


I was unclear on the meaning of ur post ngl


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I was unclear on the meaning of ur post ngl


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 8, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> I already made one with my other account but no one gave a single fuck


tag me time to bump got bored today


Nibba said:


> I was unclear on the meaning of ur post ngl


tbhcel


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

Tony said:


>


Bloatcel


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Bloatcel


volcel if u wouldnt


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> volcel if u wouldnt


????


----------



## shimada (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TakaRyo (Mar 8, 2019)

me tbh


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 8, 2019)

TakaRyo said:


> me tbh


u kinda mog takaryo eye area
tbhcel


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 8, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> What in the name of fuck


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 8, 2019)

He stays at 7/10. Skin color doesn't matter, facial harmony does. His nose is pretty bad though.


RedPilledStemcel said:


> Foids find curries attractive lol.


When the coping is too strong.


Lorsss said:


> seeing an aryan with dark skin is strange because dark-skinned caucasoids (Horn of africa and India) have different face bones.


That isn't true. The reason Indians are also considered Caucasians, much like Europeans is because they have the same skulls.


----------



## Coping (Mar 8, 2019)

TakaRyo said:


> me tbh


Hi daddy


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 8, 2019)

.


RedPilledStemcel said:


> Foids find curries attractive lol. You guys are all basing your opinion on less westernized curries you see around you who just study and get fat and shit. As someone who is around more westernized curries, I can assure you the good looking NT ones are out getting laid.


ranveer singh ranbir kapoor siddharth hrithik roshan


----------

